# Blowgun hunting anyone?



## blowgun newbie (Jun 30, 2007)

Hey, guys im new to this forum and i need to exchange tips with you see i thought i had practiced enough :sniper: well i was wrong. when i started baiting the squirrles in my back yard it didnt go so well there was actuly a pretty big fuss :******: . and well now im clueless anyone got some tips :huh: 

:homer: 
:withstupid:


----------



## minipyro23 (Jul 1, 2007)

*stares blankly* So whats your problem I didn't understand the problem from your post.


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

with a blowgun you would probably have to get within 10 yds.

your best bet is to wait for one to stop on the trunk of a tree and sneak around from the opposite side to get a close shot or at least scare the $h!t out of one


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Get a squirrel feeder and just let it there for a while(days). Then start watching what time they show up at. Come in just before that. Trust me it works. They will show up around the same time of day give or take 30 min.


----------



## gentleman4561 (Jul 16, 2007)

make sure your blowgun is a least 5ft long that will be pretty acurate


----------



## Stonegoblet (Jun 24, 2007)

get a long blowgun. my friend happens to make them. scottjess up there
/\
|
|
|

just practice, and familiarize yourself with its capabilities. You'll get better. Scottjess can hit targets easily 25 ft


----------

